# Got my bass back



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Had wild life studios do it, took a year but well worth it, got it nov 27 last year. Fig I’d show her off. Can’t believe the way she paints these mounts.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Very Nice ! I've got a 12 lb. Walleye , and a 13 Pt. buck, but they're both hanging in my daughters basement. Thinking about asking for them back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad you got her back.
A beautiful mount for sure.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

How big was it?? Nice fish!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

loomis82 said:


> How big was it?? Nice fish!


7.5


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hell yeah


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> 7.5


6.4 was my best until her


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

That’s Awesome Congrats


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Great looking mount!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

NICE!!

Mike


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

WOW!!! What a hog!!!


----------

